# Transom mount trolling motor.



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MinnKota long shaft


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Not sure how you fish, but I’d suggest a mount up forward. I think you’ll find that you have significantly better boat control with a TM pulling from the bow rather than pushing from the stern. If that’s important....... I believe anytide builds a viable bowmount bracket. I’ll bet it could even be adapted to a quick - detach setup, with a modicum of ingenuity applied to the installation.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I had a transom mount on my old Maverick years ago... Not the smartest move I ever made. I wasn’t sorry to see it go at all. One in the bow and you’ll get much better results than I did... In short a trolling motor pulls much better than it pushes...


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Isn’t a Panga’s bow too high for a trolling motor to effectively reach the water? I do believe pulling a length of chain is easier than pushing it if possible.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Isn’t a Panga’s bow too high for a trolling motor to effectively reach the water? I do believe pulling a length of chain is easier than pushing it if possible.


It is but it isn't depends on the build type of the Panga, the Imensas would be a pita to do (huge bow flair), however the Panga Marine boats and my Mimsa Astilleros/Pelagic Hybrids Panga however are commonly modded for a bow mount troller.. fabricating the pad on bow of my 20ft Pelagic Panga as soon as it warms up later today. 62" shaft on an 80ft/lbs MK Fortrex, shouldn't ever have to bend over to use the tiller. Salt of the Water has an ipilot unit on his.. 

Back to original thread: strongly recommend bow mounting the TM, easily worth the extra money.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Trolling motors do work best on the bow, but that being said I use a stern mount on my flats skiff that works fairly well. Keeps it out of the way for an angler fly fishing on the bow. I only use it for mangrove shore line fishing in water too deep to pole in or too much current. It's a 24 volt Motor Guide 80 lb thrust on a Birdsall Marine removable bracket. You need a powerful motor on a stern mount to maintain control. A 12 volt motor will not cut it.


----------

